
So Yeah We Tried Slack… and We Deeply Regretted It - jvehent
https://medium.freecodecamp.com/so-yeah-we-tried-slack-and-we-deeply-regretted-it-391bcc714c81
======
LordWinstanley
Congratulations on getting through an entire piece centred around
communicating with people, without resorting to the phrase "reached out".

For the first time in ages, I've been able to save my sick bag for another
day!

------
greenyoda
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13695495](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13695495)

------
eip
"We switched to something that completely doesn't match our use case. Then
whined about it."

